# Bill Simmons, Doc's extension (Merged)



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

There's a lot to read in this article, and a lot of quotes. If anything it's entertaining. Here's a couple quotes:



> Reason No. 7: Look, everyone in the NBA knows that you can't have a coach entering the final year of his contract without an extension. The team might quit on him. We could lose 18 straight games or something.





> Note: Take healthy players like Rondo, Telfair, West, Gomes, Green, Jefferson and Perkins, then add Pierce, Allen, Wally and our lottery pick to the mix next October. Barring a trade or injuries, we're looking at 11 guys expecting significant minutes next season from a coach who can't successfully juggle minutes to save his life. I mean, he's proven this. Maybe the owners are curious to watch Doc juggle 11 guys. Like, they have a morbid curiosity to see how it will play out. And frankly, I don't blame them. I'm just as intrigued.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*

Good read.

I can't believe that people are still ok with the fact that we traded away a pick that could have landed us Brandon Roy. Oh well.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*

My personal favorites (so far, still reading):



> Reason No. 1: It's not every day you can lock up a coach with a career record of 272-298
> 
> ...
> 
> Reason No. 3: As Rivers told reporters this week, "Every time I've had a decent team we've won. Just think about it. I'd never been under .500 in my career until these last two years. I've never been a big winner either, and one day I want to be that." Any time someone coaches for seven years without winning a playoff series and has the balls to make a statement like that, you have to bring him back. Seriously.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*

needless to say...this is my fav part...



> When evaluating the performances of Rivers and Ainge, only two questions should matter: Regardless of what happens on May 22, do you trust Ainge to make the right moves this summer, and do you trust Rivers to effectively coach the 2007-08 Boston Celtics? From what I've seen, the answer is "f--- no."



and




> that's been the saddest thing about the past few seasons: Not the losing itself, but that the Celtics don't matter like they once did. They're just another NBA franchise in a league with too many of them.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*

If the Celtics don't end up with a top two selection, I think we can expect Doc to be back here.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*



Premier said:


> If the Celtics don't end up with a top two selection, I think we can expect Doc to be back here.


As opposed to if we do end up with a top two?

The guy will be back either way. 

He's doing the job that he's supposed to do, granted he's not doing an amazing job at it, but he's doing it.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*



Premier said:


> If the Celtics don't end up with a top two selection, I think we can expect Doc to be back here.




for what?? to tank next season also??


----------



## arhie (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*

Who are the celtics gonna extend when these rookie contracts are up?


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*

With offseason trades certain to happen, it's too early to say which young guys will get extentions from the Celtics.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*

Coaches won't flock to Boston unless they have some motivation, namely a good roster and a chance to develop potential superstars in either Oden or Durant. Rivers, despite his flaws, is better than the coaches that are willing to come to Boston and deal with a hostile fanbase and ownership knows that he's a good scapegoat for their mistakes.


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*

OK gentlemen, this could be the guiness talking, and talking loud, but Doc and Ainge need to go. I can't stress this enough, but my reasons are many. Here's a quick list:

They've lost progressively more since they took over the ECF team
They've developed only one player (Jefferson)
They've made absolutely bonheaded moves as far as Davis, Lafrentz, Walker, and the number 7 pick are concerned
They've managed to place the future of our franchise in ping pong balls where the odds are that we DON't get a top 2 pick
They've managed to shift the blame to token items like defense, hustle, energy, and rebounding. If you were doing your motherEffing job these wouldnt be problems
They've turned this city into a further undesirable destination for free agents and by extension of that signing veterans.
They've isolated their suprstar by bencng him with some questionable injuries and telling him next year will be better. 

I might be missing lots here, but pick and chose 2 of those and see if the similar versions of those doesn't get you fired. Let me know how that works out for you all.

From now on: no more appologies: only answers. 

And answers that lead to winning celtics seasons please.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*



DaBosox said:


> OK gentlemen, this could be the guiness talking, and talking loud, but Doc and Ainge need to go. I can't stress this enough, but my reasons are many. Here's a quick list:
> 
> They've lost progressively more since they took over the ECF team
> They've developed only one player (Jefferson)
> ...



couldnt have said it better myself...i like this guy...welcome to bbb.net :cheers:


----------



## DaBosox (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*

Thanks AW1. I actually forgot I posted this last night after I got back in. That's what an tua nua after a power hour of guiness does to you. 

Anyways, I think someone mentioned this in another thread, but I'm stoked to root for the team to win a few games. I'm also looking forward to the day after the last day of the season...it's going to tell us alot about the next year, since Doc Straingelove should both be fired. I can't imagine what they have both done to deserve another year of running our team.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

> If the rumors are true and Doc Rivers gets a contract extension soon, I just hope the Celtics tell the truth in the ensuing news conference. Don't feed us lines like "Thanks to Doc, our young players made major strides this season," or "We would have made the playoffs if we didn't have so many injuries." That's a load of crap. Maybe those aren't lies, but they seem like fibs along the lines of "I don't think those jeans make you look fat at all, they're just the wrong size" and "I wasn't checking her out, I thought I recognized her."



http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page...0413&sportCat=nba&lpos=spotlight&lid=tab4pos2

Edit by aqua, quote tags added, thread merged.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Celtic Pride*

This article was already posted here.


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

I can't believe anyone would argue for giving Rivers an extension. Why not hire a real coach?


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

narrator said:


> I can't believe anyone would argue for giving Rivers an extension. Why not hire a real coach?


someone could make the argument for pure comedic value...


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

narrator said:


> I can't believe anyone would argue for giving Rivers an extension. Why not hire a real coach?


I'm not arguing for his extension. I stronly dislike Doc, but I do think its likely that the Celtics will extend him.


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Bill Simmons letting it fly on Doc and the Celtics*



DaBosox said:


> From now on: no more appologies: only answers.


:worthy: :worthy: :worthy: 
I think this is my new sig...LOL. 
DaBosox, you nailed it. 
When I saw the thread title Doc's extension, I was hoping we were talking hair weave, anything else makes my physically ill. 

We need a coach and a freaking strategy that doesn't involve waiting 86 years for a championship. (Yep, I'm a Red Sox fan too!)


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Premier said:


> I'm not arguing for his extension. I stronly dislike Doc, but I do think its likely that the Celtics will extend him.


That's sad. Although I'm a Raptors fan now I was a Celtics fan before expansion (ah, the teams you inherit from your parents) and I still like to see the Celts to well. It makes me mad that the owner has rose-coloured glasses on when it comes to Ainge and Rivers.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

who's apologizing?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

narrator said:


> It makes me mad that the owner has rose-coloured glasses on when it comes to Ainge and Rivers.


They're not rose coloured, they're green. Unfortunately it's not Celtics Green but Benjamin Green. If they land Oden they'd be able to lure a coach to Boston. Without Oden this team probably isn't going anywhere quickly, so they need a convenient scapegoat. And, hey, DocStrAingelove gives them two bodies to pitch under the bus when things get ugly.


----------



## vandyke (Jan 8, 2004)

I am not sure kind of torn between giving Doc another chance with a full healthy roster and draft pick and a trade or two, I don't understand because this season is exactly what I thought people wanted, once Pierce went down and we lost 18 in a row, it made more sense to tank the season and take a shot at Oden or Durant, where the alternative is being the Orlando Magic and being served up to the Detroit Pistons for 4 straight losses, what's the point of that? I prefer to have some continuity, you bring in a new coach, and you have to implement a new system, new offense, new defense etc. Also you can't just say don't give doc and extension and bring in a new coach, who are they going to bring in to coach the team? Let's be honest a coach is only as good as his players, are you trying to lead me to believe that Sam Mitchell is all the sudden a genius where last year I don't think anyone would put him on a list of coach of the year candidates, his GM put complimentary players around their franchise player and they have had a good year, the same thing could happen here next year.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Doc may have been following orders and tanking this season which would explain his won-loss record for this season, but his career has been mediocre at best. Even if you throw out this season teams that Doc has coached have been outcoached more often than not. If you look at his past performance in close games it has been pathetic. I can't count the number of games that the C's have lost late in the 4th quarter where they were obviously not prepared for the situation. That is indicitive of poor coaching. You can say he hasn't had the talent to win but why does he take half a season to recognize the talent he does have? Sorry, Doc Rivers is not a good coach and that's all there is to it.

As for who to replace him? I've thrown several names out in the past (Westphall, Cowens, Silas, etc.) who all have ties to the C's, are much better coaches, and who know what it takes to win. Prior to DJ's passing I was lobbying for him to get a chance with the C's. I would love to have seen him teach the young guys what it is like to be a winner. Anyway, say what you will about ownership, management, etc., there are probably coaches who would love to come to Boston if for no other reason than to be part of the tradition associated with the greatest franchise in the NBA. Add Oden or Durant (and the national exposure that will follow them wherever they go) and I feel sure you could find any number of talented coaches who would come to the C's. 

Unfortunately I fully expect that Doc will get a contract extension as a reward for the tank job he did this year but I don't expect him to last the season. If Oden or Durant is here next year and there are no major injuries people will expect this team to perform much better than it has any other season since Doc has been here and if there aren't noticable strides taken in that direction kiss him goodbye. The only problem I have with this is that if they start off bads under Doc and then make a coaching change you can write off next year too  I'd much rather can him now, hire a replacement ASAP, and start the season off right.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

vandyke said:


> I am not sure kind of torn between giving Doc another chance with a full healthy roster and draft pick and a trade or two, I don't understand because this season is exactly what I thought people wanted, once Pierce went down and we lost 18 in a row, it made more sense to tank the season and take a shot at Oden or Durant, where the alternative is being the Orlando Magic and being served up to the Detroit Pistons for 4 straight losses, what's the point of that? I prefer to have some continuity, you bring in a new coach, and you have to implement a new system, new offense, new defense etc. Also you can't just say don't give doc and extension and bring in a new coach,* who are they going to bring in to coach the team?* Let's be honest a coach is only as good as his players, are you trying to lead me to believe that Sam Mitchell is all the sudden a genius where last year I don't think anyone would put him on a list of coach of the year candidates, his GM put complimentary players around their franchise player and they have had a good year, the same thing could happen here next year.


A few names from Simmon's article:



> A. A number of proven guys could become available this summer, including Scott Skiles, Rick Carlisle and Jeff Van Gundy.
> 
> (Note: Carlisle gets special mention for depantsing Doc in the 2005 playoffs. I don't even know if "depantsing" is a word, but that's what happened.)


----------

